# 14 Hp Kholer



## MILVERN (Oct 28, 2004)

I HAVE A 14 HP KHOLER ENGINE ON A DIXON MOWER. tHE ENGINE STARTED SMOKING A LITTLE, BUT I THOUGHT I WOULD FINISH THIS SEASON BEFORE REBUILDING. i CUT GRASS 2 WEEKS AGO AND IT RAN FINE, EXCEPT FOR A LITTLE SMOKE. YESTERDAY i STARTED IT AND GAS , OIL OR A MIXTURE OF GAS AND OIL WAS GUSHING INTO THE CARB, THROUGH THE RUBBER TUBE THAT RUNS FROM THE COVER OVER THE OVERHEAD VALVES TO THE CARB. CAN ANY ONE TELL ME WHAT IS HAPPENING AND HOW TO FIX THIS. THANKS , MILVERN


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

did you happen to tip it over or tilt it up for any reason. this can cause excess fuel to run out and oil to the top end


----------



## john akstin (Dec 2, 2007)

hi name is john ,
working on a Kholer 17.5 h.p. engine 3 years old running rich spark plug fires and runs rough blue gray smoke coming out of exhaust any tips ?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

john akstin said:


> hi name is john ,
> working on a Kholer 17.5 h.p. engine 3 years old running rich spark plug fires and runs rough blue gray smoke coming out of exhaust any tips ?


Carburetor flooding, engine/crankcase overfull of oil and or gas diluted, dirty air filter, sticking choke. These are the things I would look for/at.

Good Luck...


----------



## YouNgFiXiT247 (Jul 12, 2007)

hi name is john ,
working on a Kholer 17.5 h.p. engine 3 years old running rich spark plug fires and runs rough blue gray smoke coming out of exhaust any tips ?

John, 

Typically when there is a blue haz to the smoke that means you are burning oil. When the smoke is white your either dumping water into your motor through an open jacket or exessive fuel burn. I would check to see if your breather is plugged which would prevent your crankcase from venting and causing your oil to rise. As well as the air cleaner and choke plate and any binding linkage from your governor. Check your spark plug, in a motor the spark plug is your best friend it can tell you if your burning exessive fuel or oil. There will be chunky carbon deposits on the plug if its exessive fuel or just a black slugish film if its oil.


----------



## john akstin (Dec 2, 2007)

thank u guys in responding 
my carburetor bowl was dirty and gummed up, causing the bowl sensor to improperly work, which caused the float to improperly to work, causing the whole engine to run rich, thanks again. any question please respond.


----------

